# Stepping Stones (non-classical version)



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

First of all, I would like thank Ingelou for providing this original idea here: http://www.talkclassical.com/30029-stepping-stones.html

Let's play the game with non-classical music.

Her rule is:

"The idea is to plant stepping stones between one composer & another, moving backwards & forwards in time. We have a lot of experts on musical history who can probably do it off the top of their heads; for the rest of us, there is Wiki! The point of it is just to have fun & turn up some unlikely connections; it may also help people like me who'd like to build up their knowledge. But the stepping stones can be as silly as you like. It would be nice if you mentioned or posted a link to something written by your stepping stone."

So basically, I will start off with:

A clip where Diana Krall the jazz singer collaborates with Elton John the pop singer:






Song is Sorry Seems to be the Hardest Word.

Go folks !


----------

